# Beaumont, Texas Police Officer killed



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Police Officer Lisa Beaulieu 
*Beaumont Police Department
Texas*
*End of Watch*: Friday, April 27, 2007
*Cause*: Vehicular assault
Biographical Info
*Age*: 36
*Tour of Duty*: 6 years
*Badge Number*: Not available
Officer Lisa Beaulieu was struck and killed by a drunk driver while investigating an earlier accident on the Eastex Freeway shortly before 1:00 am.

Another vehicle had stopped behind Officer Beaulieu's patrol car, which was positioned in the right travel lane. She approached the vehicle from the passenger side to speak to the occupants. As she was speaking with the occupants, a drunken driver drove up to the scene and swerved onto the shoulder, drove in between the vehicle and guardrail, and struck her.

Officer Beaulieu was thrown over the wall of the overpass and landed on the service road below. The drunk driver was taken into custody at the scene.

Officer Beaulieu had served as a police officer with the agency for 6 years and had previously served as a dispatcher for 4 years. She is survived by her parents.


----------

